# Saw III - fainting in the aisles



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've never heard of this at a movie before, must be worth a look 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6101704.stm

However, although I loved the first two Mrs B told me that she wouldn't watch another


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I've never heard of this at a movie before, must be worth a look
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6101704.stm


Pussies!


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

The missus went at the weekend, said it was great. Might have been the bit where they cut into someones brain, sounds nice.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Why go and watch this kinda film, if you are "squeamish". Surely all they had to do was close their eyes when the REAL horror scenes come on. :? :roll:


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I found some of the "horror" quite amusing. I only cringed at one scene (right at the beginning!), although must agree with the above - the brain bit was quite graphic!

All fun tho, about on a par with the 2nd one - more gore than the thriller aspect of the 1st one.

Worth a look.

Mike


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: OMG I thought it was going to be about my mate who collapsed Saturday night when we went to see this! He got up to go the loo and never came back, or so we thought... Turns out, he blacked out on the stairs on the way, wasnt the film, was drink related! ha ha ha.... :lol:

As for the film, very disappointing....


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

I watched this film on saturday night - I thought it was pretty good, although more gore this time and not as clever as the previous two - I too find the gory scenes quite amusing really. The only bit I did have to look away from was when the blokes arms and legs were being twisted round and snapped.

If you have seen the previous two I think you need to see this to end the story off!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I've never heard of this at a movie before, must be worth a look
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6101704.stm
> 
> However, although I loved the first two Mrs B told me that she wouldn't watch another


What a clever PR stunt for an iffy film. Marketing meeting: " Right you lot, chuck some gift vouchers at your friends and send them to see Saw 3 (no pun), get them to faint and alert the local press. Should work a treat."

I watched Saw 1 and did not rate it. Just plain nasty and I guessed who the dead man was.

So to save me having to watch either Saw 2 or 3, can someone summarise?


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

Basically the bloke with terminal cancer setting up all the nasty things dies at the end of the third one so presumably the nasty torture stops there.

That ok for a summary? to the point anyway


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nikki said:


> Basically the bloke with terminal cancer setting up all the nasty things dies at the end of the third one so presumably the nasty torture stops there.
> 
> That ok for a summary? to the point anyway


You didn't spoil it for us then :roll:


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry 

Didn't give away how he dies though or what happens beforehand


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nikki said:


> Basically the bloke with terminal cancer setting up all the nasty things dies at the end of the third one so presumably the nasty torture stops there.
> 
> That ok for a summary? to the point anyway


Great. Works for me. 

Can you do the same for the new Bond movie? A 3 line synopsis.

Saves queuing for the cinema..


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hostel wipes the floor with Saw - now that is one seriously disturbed film


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of this at a movie before, must be worth a look
> ...


Ever the cynic! Lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Southern softies.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nikki said:


> Basically the bloke with terminal cancer setting up all the nasty things dies at the end of the third one so presumably the nasty torture stops there.
> 
> That ok for a summary? to the point anyway


Unfortunately, I think you might be wrong... His last words were something about... you cant kill me, I am the only one who knows where your daughter is...

I am a southerner and I laughed at it... The clown (based on Marilyn Manson :lol: ) thing on a pushbike never fails to make me laugh...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Having a 'Saw' night on Thursday with some mates, watching 1&2 on DVD then off to see the third one.

They are OK as they go, but I went to see The Grudge 2 last Friday, now that was a whole different ball game. VERY jumpy!


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hostel wipes the floor with Saw - now that is one seriously disturbed film


Good films, but I didn't find either of them very scary, just gory!

If you want to watch a scary and quite believable film then watch Wolf Creek! I watched it on my own in the dark and it sh*t me right up.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

bristewart said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Hostel wipes the floor with Saw - now that is one seriously disturbed film
> ...


Saw that too and you're right - very disturbing.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> bristewart said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


So tell me, it's about some wolves and a creek?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh....

<<The realism is impressive - in a dubious sort of way - yet the film's preference for female suffering gives it a misogynist undertow that's even more unsettling than the gore. For all its vaunted freshness, Wolf Creek is ultimately just another exercise in woman-in-peril sadism that's good for a few screams but has little to say. >>


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

on the other hand:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0416315/usercomments

obviously not one for the kids. :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like TTotal going to get his pension! :wink:


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Oh....
> 
> <<The realism is impressive - in a dubious sort of way - yet the film's preference for female suffering gives it a misogynist undertow that's even more unsettling than the gore. For all its vaunted freshness, Wolf Creek is ultimately just another exercise in woman-in-peril sadism that's good for a few screams but has little to say. >>


 :? not sure about that sounds too toy Psychology degree angle
what got me was the simple huge space factor - kept going back to the Alien tag of space and no one being able to hear, which of course is true of most suffering
anything can happen at any time, anything can go wrong - in the age os mobile phones and gps it great that one can still get lost in the world
The killer is really odd too nicely normal but too alone too much space (this time not the above the earth variety)

off to see Saw III this wk/end - with the amount of money they are taking we are going to see a new one every halloween for along time to come!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wolf Creek was made for a mere $1.3 million which makes it more impressive.

I saw it for the first time last week, not a bad effort at all & a true story which makes it even more disturbing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've seen wolf creek and its ok - im not a horror fan. Some sick people out there for sure and its based on a true story.

Head on a stick :lol:


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the one film that scared me was 'White Noise', i think thats supposed to be loosely based on a true story too. :evil:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Pony film, but the 'white noise' with the messages in are actual recordings. Supposedly.


----------

